# Niño alemán se queda atrapado en balaustrada en Segovia. Atención a la gente alrededor XD



## Cuñadodepueblo (15 Abr 2022)

Lo mejor la gente al final del vídeo, parece una película de Berlanga. Bomberos, policía, albañiles y expertos en rescates desde la barra del bar


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Abr 2022)

A mi me paso eso de crio tb... pero en una de metal en una terraza de bar.
Mis padres no se enteraron.... aunque sali con la pierna llena de rozaduras porque simplemente tiré de la pierna, no me hice daño pero como digo me gané unas cuantas rozaduras por gilipollas.

La angustia de quedarte atrapado es un putadón


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (15 Abr 2022)

lo mas normal en estos casos es destrozar el monumento. y mas cuando no se tienen sanitarios.


----------



## secuestrado (15 Abr 2022)

"No tenemos sanitarios aquí? Tenian que estar" Le dice el bombero al policia.

Aaay, los sanitarios. Vaya panda...


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (15 Abr 2022)

País de soberanos soplapollas.


----------



## spica (15 Abr 2022)

Oh Dios, no lo quiero seguir viendolo le van a cortar la pierna al niño.


----------



## Cuñadodepueblo (15 Abr 2022)

A mí lo que más me gusta es el policía diciéndole al señor que no paraba de hablar, "señor los bomberos saben qué hacer" y el otro respondiendo: "y yo, que he sido albañil" jajaja


----------



## ULTRAPACO (15 Abr 2022)

tardo yo en liberar al crio con un simple gato de coche


----------



## Hamtel (15 Abr 2022)

Todos los tontos viendo el espectáculo.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (15 Abr 2022)

yo he sido arbañí


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (15 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> Lo mejor la gente al final del vídeo, parece una película de Berlanga. Bomberos, policía, albañiles y expertos en rescates desde la barra del bar



El niño ya ha aprendido la lección: no meterla en el primer agujero que pille


----------



## OSPF (15 Abr 2022)

Eso se amputa por debajo de la rodilla y vuelve a crecer


----------



## Ace Tone (15 Abr 2022)

Niños blandengues de ahora, si eso me pasa a mí de crío no armo tanto revuelo y saco la pierna de ahí como la metí, pegando un tirón y ya. Si entró tiene que salir sin tanta historia, porque además no parece que haya llegado a pasar la rodilla para el otro lado.


----------



## Impactrueno (15 Abr 2022)

Menudo operario porque el chiquillo se ha cagao en cuanto tenia que tirar un poco.


----------



## Despotricador (15 Abr 2022)

Si la llega a meter en el acueducto menudo destrozó se monta.


----------



## Cimbrel (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Linsecte2000 (15 Abr 2022)

Atroz

Escalofriante

Br0tal

Talvec


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

¿Y las psicólogas? ¿No han acudido la unidad de emergencias de psicólogas con mantas para toda la familia?


----------



## Cuñadodepueblo (15 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> ¿Y las psicólogas? ¿No han acudido la unidad de emergencias de psicólogas con mantas para toda la familia?



Jajajajaja


----------



## wopa (15 Abr 2022)

Una barra de uña...  Como el Torete. (¿Qué cojones hacen los bomberos con casco? ¿No se lo pueden quitar nunca?)

Falta el típico listo "Yo soy hinjeniero de extruturas..."


----------



## spica (15 Abr 2022)

Con el Vaginesil de la madre sale sin un rasguño.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (15 Abr 2022)

Que se envie la factura a Alemania, ya esta bien de pagarles las cosas.


----------



## OldTownBoy (15 Abr 2022)

Sólo espero que toda esa, gente esté debidamente vacunada, por dios!!

Mefo a la mamá alemana


----------



## Hrodrich (15 Abr 2022)

Tremenda necesidad de protagonismo tienen las charos.


----------



## wopa (15 Abr 2022)

Y al niño una paguita, una beca o algo. Por el mal rato.


----------



## dedalus (15 Abr 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> tardo yo en liberar al crio con un simple gato de coche
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026492



Es lo primero que pensé, con un gato de tijera de coche, que tiene un perfil muy bajo y hace como 1,5T de fuerza, abres las dos piezas del balaustre que lo tienen atrapado


----------



## automono (15 Abr 2022)

si entro, sale, eso de usar ahi el martillo neumatico a las primeras de cambio.... romoe pantalon, lubrica y tira, como mucho un raspon.
Como han dicho, un gato de coche tambien hubiese valido.

Lo de los.bomberos en este pais es de traca, entiendo que con un fuego necesites unas medidas de seguridad, pero para lo que tenian que hacer, tanto aparatejo lo unico que hace es molestar y un peor trabajo, encima irian con el camion grande, que hay que lucirse...


----------



## El primo del Adric (15 Abr 2022)

Grita como una maricona el niño kartoffen


----------



## 8=> (15 Abr 2022)

San Diego es la playa con más tiburones de toda América. Y en Baja también.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (15 Abr 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


>



porque el video esta en el idioma de los cubos, pero podria ser yo jugando al battlefield


----------



## fachacine (15 Abr 2022)

Y lo más importante de todo: el padre al lado en ningún momento se ha quitado la mascarilla. Gran ciudadano.


----------



## Lammero (15 Abr 2022)

Si llegan a aumentar la separación para que atrape la cabeza de alquien, lo bordan.
Mejorable pero brillante 

UN APLAUSO COÑO


----------



## Godofredo1099 (15 Abr 2022)

Más que Berlanga, me recordó a la Cabina de Antonio Mercero.
Pobre chavalín... Tener que soportar a toda esa marabunta sudorosa soplándote en la nuca.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (15 Abr 2022)

Lo mejor el del minuto 3. Yo he sido albañil y se lo que hay que hacer.


----------



## lolomondo (15 Abr 2022)

Discrepante Libre dijo:


> A mi me paso eso de crio tb... pero en una de metal en una terraza de bar.
> Mis padres no se enteraron.... aunque sali con la pierna llena de rozaduras porque simplemente tiré de la pierna, no me hice daño pero como digo me gané unas cuantas rozaduras por gilipollas.
> 
> La angustia de quedarte atrapado es un putadón



Eres gilipollas, no por que te pasara, si no por contarlo


----------



## Akira. (15 Abr 2022)

Cuanto drama por dios, el albañil arrogante de fondo, el grito del niño en plan que parece que le están matando, el cámara que grita lo del aplauso, el bombero que dice que si hay algún sanitario, para una pierna atrancada por favor, vaya sociedad más pupas.


----------



## alas97 (15 Abr 2022)

no vi a ningún vendedor ambulante vendiendo croquetas o mantero, debe estar la cosa muy mala en el lugar.


----------



## Papo de luz (15 Abr 2022)

El tumulto de zombis con mascarilla fue lo que puso nervioso al crío.


----------



## stuka (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Jeenyus (15 Abr 2022)

Vamos un aplauso!!!
Esa voz cazallera...


----------



## Jeenyus (15 Abr 2022)

stuka dijo:


>



Jodida obra maestra. Independientemente de que critiquen o no al franquismo, la bajada a la zona de turbinas de aldeadavila es monumental.


----------



## Ds_84 (15 Abr 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Cuanto drama por dios, el albañil arrogante de fondo, el grito del niño en plan que parece que le están matando, el cámara que grita lo del aplauso, el bombero que dice que si hay algún sanitario, para una pierna atrancada por favor, vaya sociedad más pupas.



Sociedad de emocionales. Todo hay que magnificarlo, quedarse las emociones para sí es de fachas nancys...hay que exportarlo todo en forma de emoción. Y dinero para todo lo emocional que no falte.

Sanitarios dice el subnormal de picoleto 2mil eurista....y que más caballero? Pongamosle de paso al padre del kartoffen a Lucia Lapieda comiendole la polla por debajo del balaustre o como coño se llame ...ya puestos.

Y los bomberos con el cajco...no sea que se estrelle un platillo volante o algo en medio de la plaza.

Habéis visto la gente como literalmente CORRE a mirar y chafardear?

Puta sociedad de visilleros que asco.


----------



## imaginARIO (16 Abr 2022)

si el deutsche se hubiese quedao en su puta casa...


----------



## keler (16 Abr 2022)

España, uno trabajando y quince inútiles mirando. Es un vídeo que lo tiene todo, hasta el soplapollas pidiendo un aplauso. Que vergüenza ajena me ha hecho sentir


----------



## Tonald Drump (16 Abr 2022)

Admitidlo, vosotros hubiéseis actuado exactamente igual jajaja, incluído el paralítico independentista de poder andar y grabarlo para su youtube.

La genética no tiene remedio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> Lo mejor la gente al final del vídeo, parece una película de Berlanga. Bomberos, policía, albañiles y expertos en rescates desde la barra del bar



JAJAJAJA 

Me he reído con ganas . Cuando hace la panorámica del mogollón de gente mirando . 

Me da la impresión que pasan pocas cosas en España y la gente necesita más espectáculos callejeros .


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (16 Abr 2022)

3:05 "Yo he sido albañil" <--- No digas más: ahora estás en el paro.


----------



## Felson (16 Abr 2022)

Balaustradas, bolardos y glorietas son trampa física, como los impuestos, tasas y multas lo es para lo poco que tenga cada uno.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (16 Abr 2022)

Si en vez del niño alemán hubiese sido una mujer musulmana, su marido, musulmán también y presente en la escena, hubiese exigido que fuese socorrida única y exclusivamente por mujeres bomberos, policías mujeres, etc., pero en todo caso que no la tocase ningún hombre. Y se pondría muy violento si no le hiciesen caso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

JAJAJAJA , hace tiempo que no me río tanto.

El niño cada vez que ve que llegan con un armatoste nuevo para cortarle la pierna , se caga todavía más . 

Es completamente surrealista. Qué risa madre mía ! 

Lo que pasó es que el niño al doblar la pierna ya muy apretada, las arrugas del pantalón que se formaron en la rodilla acabaron de comprimirla. pero lógicamente dando un tirón tal como entró , sale.


----------



## carlosjpc (16 Abr 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> El niño ya ha aprendido la lección: no meterla en el primer agujero que pille



no va a ahorrar.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (16 Abr 2022)

Ay que pocas ganas de trabajar tenemos!


----------



## Elsexy (16 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> A mí lo que más me gusta es el policía diciéndole al señor que no paraba de hablar, "señor los bomberos saben qué hacer" y el otro respondiendo: "y yo, que he sido albañil" jajaja



El experto de la boina nunca falta en ningún sarao que se precie.


----------



## TomásPlatz (16 Abr 2022)

En el colegio uno se le quedo atrapada la cabeza entre las barras de las escaleras, las risas que nos pegamos. Tenia la cabeza inflada como una sandia.

BRUTAL. Lastima q no hubiera moviles con camara.


----------



## Nefersen (16 Abr 2022)

El niño es un marica. Como mismo la metió, la puede sacar. Es tirar un poco y listo. 
La familia debería pagar la restauración de la barandilla.


----------



## BUAKAW BANCHAMEK (16 Abr 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> "No tenemos sanitarios aquí? Tenian que estar" Le dice el bombero al policia.
> 
> Aaay, los sanitarios. Vaya panda...



Están haciendo TIk Toks.


----------



## Invasor (16 Abr 2022)

La versión moderna de la cabina pensaba que iba a ser.


El niño ése seguro que es de los que se meten lápices de cera por la nariz XD


----------



## Vorsicht (16 Abr 2022)

@AYN RANDiano2 tendrás algo que decir, no?


----------



## George Orwell (16 Abr 2022)

Con una barra de uña sale rápido. No han hecho caso al cuñado y claro...


----------



## cerilloprieto (16 Abr 2022)

Qué asco me ha dado ver el vídeo, más que los que ponéis en Veteranos. No puedo con tanta mariconada y tontería. Madres de mierda malcriando nenazas. En mis tiempos, si yo monto ese espectáculo, mi padre me vuela la cara a guantazos en cuanto me liberasen la pierna. No me extraña que nos violen los negros.
Espero que al menos les pasen la factura de la intervención a los progre-padres.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (16 Abr 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Vamos un aplauso!!!
> Esa voz cazallera...



*PAQVISMO EXTREMO*


----------



## Colonoscopio (16 Abr 2022)

Que nadie se ofenda, pero yo la escena la veo un poco "paco"


----------



## elena francis (16 Abr 2022)

Estremecedor documento....


----------



## VandeBel (16 Abr 2022)

Lo que no me explico es que en todas las cosas raras que ocurren están involucrados extranjeros, bien sean turistas o residentes en el país. Es una cosa de locos.


----------



## octopodiforme (16 Abr 2022)

8=> dijo:


> ¿Y las psicólogas? ¿No han acudido la unidad de emergencias de psicólogas con mantas para toda la familia?



Y medicinas. Mantas y medicinas.


----------



## Burbunauta (16 Abr 2022)

A mí me ha parecido inteligente. En vez de romper las columnas que hubiese podido ser dañino, han aserrado la piedra de arriba, la han sacado y entonces han podido separar las columnas sin más. Por otro lado, hay partes del cuerpo que tienen la característica de que entran por un sitio y ya no salen. ¿Quizás por tener una forma triangular?


----------



## Larata (16 Abr 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> "No tenemos sanitarios aquí? Tenian que estar" Le dice el bombero al policia.
> 
> Aaay, los sanitarios. Vaya panda...



Pobrecitos, sin nosotros se angustian


----------



## Larata (16 Abr 2022)

Burbunauta dijo:


> A mí me ha parecido inteligente. En vez de romper las columnas que hubiese podido ser dañino, han aserrado la piedra de arriba, la han sacado y entonces han podido separar las columnas sin más. Por otro lado, hay partes del cuerpo que tienen la característica de que entran por un sitio y ya no salen. ¿Quizás por tener una forma triangular?



Yo creo que el problema ha sido que no han pensado en que una rodilla doblada es más ancha que estirada


----------



## ANS² (16 Abr 2022)

si le rompen el pantalón y le echan un poco de wd40 eso sale solo


----------



## ANS² (16 Abr 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> "No tenemos sanitarios aquí? Tenian que estar" Le dice el bombero al policia.
> 
> Aaay, los sanitarios. Vaya panda...



estarían esperando confirmación de que el chaval tuviera las tres dosis, si no, no se arriesgan


----------



## perrosno (16 Abr 2022)

Goder, que cosa mas paco 

El albañil, la rubia sacando fotos y al final el pavo del "Vamos un aplauso"


----------



## ANS² (16 Abr 2022)

Colonoscopio dijo:


> Que nadie se ofenda, pero yo la escena la veo un poco "paco"



a lo mejor sobran los diez mil espectadores que se han juntado

solo faltaba alguien vendiendo palomitas y coca colas


----------



## ANS² (16 Abr 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Yo creo que el problema ha sido que no han pensado en que una rodilla doblada es más ancha que estirada



pues acabo de comprobarlo y no, si estirada son 0º respecto al muslo, la zona más estrecha se consigue entre 45º y 90º

a menos que yo esté deforme, claro


----------



## caraculo (16 Abr 2022)

Igual que metió la pierna, ¿no la podía sacar?


----------



## Lammero (16 Abr 2022)

No creo que sea tan facil meterla como sacarla, en descargo del alemán xD

Las piernas no suelen ser ser igual de gruesas por encima y por debajo de las rodillas.
Las partes blandas alrededor de la rodilla puede que hagan efecto trinquete o algo.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (16 Abr 2022)

Para rematar con un brillante final berlanguiano solo ha faltado la última escena donde las fuerzas vivas del municipio encabezadas por el excmo. alcalde D. Estanislao Ribagorza reciben con los mayores honores a los inconmensurables héroes ciudadanos que consiguieron liberar al chaval, y tras recibir las medallas, aparece un personaje que le dice al alcalde “disculpe, ¿y mi medalla? Yo soy albañil y fui el artífice de esta operación” y FIN


----------



## NormanMan (16 Abr 2022)

yo he sido albañí y se lo que hay que asé


----------



## Cuncas (16 Abr 2022)

¿Nadie podía acercarse al coche en un momento a coger el gato? Seguramente a poco que se forzase la piedra ya podía sacarla.


----------



## wopa (16 Abr 2022)

A hombros. ¡Viva el señor bombero!


----------



## mberon (16 Abr 2022)

Lo mejor el aplauso final, jajajaja. 

Qué país más tonto, y borrego, es acojonante.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (16 Abr 2022)

NormanMan dijo:


> yo he sido albañí y se lo que hay que asé



Se refería a la ulterior reconstrucción de las columnas.


----------



## Maddie (16 Abr 2022)

Era cosa que pusiera la pierna en vertical y salía sola


----------



## Maddie (16 Abr 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Qué asco me ha dado ver el vídeo, más que los que ponéis en Veteranos. No puedo con tanta mariconada y tontería. Madres de mierda malcriando nenazas. En mis tiempos, si yo monto ese espectáculo, mi padre me vuela la cara a guantazos en cuanto me liberasen la pierna. No me extraña que nos violen los negros.
> Espero que al menos les pasen la factura de la intervención a los progre-padres.



Esto también, un padre de mis tiempos te decía, pues si la pudiste meter la puedes sacar, y de un tirón te liberaban. Hay niños que meten la cabeza entre los barrotes de la cuna y si se calman y lo hacen poco a poco salen, mucho más una pierna.

Para mí que es bastante obvio que si estiraba el muslo salía sin problemas, luego esos gritos del exorcista... Chamaco llorica.


----------



## djvan (16 Abr 2022)

Yo eso lo he visto 3 veces. Dos piernss y una cabeza 

pasa un huevo y es bastante angustioso..

normalmente jugando con la pierna , cabeza sale pero en este caso lo mismo el niño estaba ya nervioso agarrotado llevaba tiempo y los bomberos lo han liberado en 2 minutos tirando por el camino del medio..

para unos efectivos preparados que tenemos…


----------



## Covid-8M (16 Abr 2022)

Al final todo era una broma del niño y se escondia en el granero


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (16 Abr 2022)

Que pais por Dios que pais


----------



## Gotthard (16 Abr 2022)

Un chorro de Mistol y eso sale de un tirón.

Si vale para mover cables apelmazados en un tubo corrugado vale para piernas de niño alemán.


A mi me paso en EGB que meti el cabezón en la verja del colegio. Me podian haber dado por culo en los 20 minutos que tarde en conseguir sacar la cabeza de ahi con ayuda de los colegas. Me cague en los muertos del que me dijo que si pasa la cabeza pasa el resto del cuerpo.


----------



## Cachopo (16 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> Lo mejor la gente al final del vídeo, parece una película de Berlanga. Bomberos, policía, albañiles y expertos en rescates desde la barra del bar



Es que yo he sido albañil y se lo que hay que hacer.


El chaval se veia envejeciendo ahi enganchado


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (16 Abr 2022)

3:12 VAMOSSSS UN APLAUSOOOOOOO


jajaja


----------



## Aurkitu (16 Abr 2022)

Jeenyus dijo:


> Vamos un aplauso!!!
> Esa voz cazallera...



Exactamente, así:

¡¡¡VAAAMOS UN APLAUSO!!!


----------



## elchicho47 (16 Abr 2022)

Puto putin


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (16 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> Lo mejor la gente al final del vídeo, parece una película de Berlanga. Bomberos, policía, albañiles y expertos en rescates desde la barra del bar



Lo mismo que aquí todo kiski opinando


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (16 Abr 2022)

Hay que cortarle la cabeza, es la única solución, ya se le crecerá otra, soy médico se como se hace.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (16 Abr 2022)

El retraso mental es cada día más poderoso.


----------



## Minsky Moment (16 Abr 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Niños blandengues de ahora, si eso me pasa a mí de crío no armo tanto revuelo y saco la pierna de ahí como la metí, pegando un tirón y ya. Si entró tiene que salir sin tanta historia, porque además no parece que haya llegado a pasar la rodilla para el otro lado.



Eso digo yo. Si la pierna entra, tiene que salir igual por el mismo sitio. ¿O es que ha engordado una vez dentro? Pero vamos, que la culpa no es del niño, sino de los padres, que ha visto demasiadas pelis malas de jólibud y noticias fake.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (16 Abr 2022)

Surrealista , madre grabando , luego riendose , albañin diciendo que sabe como hacerlo , polici dice que deje a los bomberos que ellos saben. aplausos al final


----------



## Mollow The Phoney (16 Abr 2022)

Joder, es como el chicle en el pelo de Lisa Simpson.


----------



## Sietebailes (16 Abr 2022)

Jajaja tremendo espectáculo.


----------



## Pollepolle (16 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> Lo mejor la gente al final del vídeo, parece una película de Berlanga. Bomberos, policía, albañiles y expertos en rescates desde la barra del bar



Reskatten der doijland niñenn!!


----------



## JoseII (16 Abr 2022)

To er mundo es güeno de Summers y 
To er mundo e mejó

"Sind sie Deutschland?" 

Anda que di el crio dice, que Si, yo soy Alemania.


----------



## GatoAzul (16 Abr 2022)

Se hará viral y llegará lejos.
Lo malo es si acaba siendo "influencer" de masas y nos demontan todo.


----------



## elnota (16 Abr 2022)

secuestrado dijo:


> "No tenemos sanitarios aquí? Tenian que estar" Le dice el bombero al policia.
> 
> Aaay, los sanitarios. Vaya panda...



Ej que tenían sesión de tik-tok


----------



## John Smmith (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Xculo (16 Abr 2022)

Esa es mi ejpaña. 
Me ha faltado alguno gritando Ehhh ehhh!


----------



## Mr Bubbles (16 Abr 2022)

En descargo eso paso en un sitio muy turístico... que si no es por qué sea España... me imagino la misma multitud de curiosos si pasa al lado de la fontana de Trevi o en el centro de Dublin. He visto multitudes de curiosos en norte de Europa igual que en Esoaña.

Pues la madre alemana estaba agradecida que liberaran a su hijo. 

Para mi lo criticable sería un video en donde la gente pasase del crío y se la sudase. Eso sería a mis ojos una sociedad enferma y asocial.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (16 Abr 2022)

Es triste... Pero el albañil ha llevado razón


----------



## laowai (16 Abr 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Eso digo yo. Si la pierna entra, tiene que salir igual por el mismo sitio. ¿O es que ha engordado una vez dentro?



No sé de esto, pero me imagino que una vez atrapada la rodilla, la presión y el roce harán que se inflame, y cuanto más tires peor se pone.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (16 Abr 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026797




Grande tío.... grande....


Nuestros abuelos y padres, su generación fue mejor que está 

Lo digo las veces que haga falta


----------



## spica (16 Abr 2022)

laowai dijo:


> No sé de esto, pero me imagino que una vez atrapada la rodilla, la presión y el roce harán que se inflame, y cuanto más tires peor se pone.




No ha dado tiempo para que se inflame.

No hay que tirar, seguramente quedo enclavado porque el chaval metio la rodilla mas arriba y bajo quedando enclavada,
Bastan unos milimetros de diferencia para que pase eso.
La superficie rugosa del cemento hace que no salga tirando horizontalemente.


----------



## davitin (16 Abr 2022)

Un poco de 3 en 1 en la pierna y lo sacan de un tirón, coño.


----------



## llabiegu (16 Abr 2022)

Y OTE="8=>, post: 40216492, member: 193807"]
¿Y las psicólogas? ¿No han acudido la unidad de emergencias de psicólogas con mantas para toda la familia?
[/QUOTE]
Y las de la cruz roja?? El niño se la merece...


----------



## JoseII (16 Abr 2022)

El que me parto despues de muchoooos años


----------



## Alf_ET (16 Abr 2022)

"Un aplauso" ajajajaja país de paletos


----------



## Mark_ (16 Abr 2022)

Tirate varios años estudiando y preparandote físicamente una oposición a bombero. Una vez dentro de hartas de ver situaciones de todo tipo, algunas de ellas muy complicadas como las excarcelaciones de accidentados de tráfico, para que al final te venga un cuñao de mierda a darte órdenes de como liberar una pierna atrapada de un chiquillo entre dos piedras, porque _ejque el cuñao ha sio arbañi. 

_


----------



## tovarovsky (16 Abr 2022)

Jodido kartofen de chichinabo. Alimaña ya no es lo que era... Albañoles jubiletas dando por culo con su narrativa vomitiva. Un despropósito total.


----------



## Cuñadodepueblo (16 Abr 2022)

La verdad que lo del grito y el posterior aplauso da bastante vergüenza ajena.


----------



## M. Priede (16 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> Lo mejor la gente al final del vídeo, parece una película de Berlanga. Bomberos, policía, albañiles y expertos en rescates desde la barra del bar



-Ma pacá, pacá
-Los bomberos ya saben lo que tienen que hacer
-Yo he sido bombero y sé lo que hay que hacer


----------



## Furymundo (16 Abr 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> lo mas normal en estos casos es destrozar el monumento. y mas cuando no se tienen sanitarios.



monumento ? 

monumento paco asquroso que bien lo pueden tirar abajo.


----------



## tocafa (16 Abr 2022)

Los sanitarios están haciendo tik tok. Ahora van coño.


----------



## Poseidón (16 Abr 2022)

Espero que le hayan pasado la factura a lso kartofen.


----------



## Biluao (16 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Y al niño una paguita, una beca o algo. Por el mal rato.



Se le ve demasiado rubio para optar a eso.


----------



## Escalable (16 Abr 2022)

El secundón ñordi ha hablado....

jajajaja




Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> País de soberanos soplapollas.


----------



## Furymundo (16 Abr 2022)

wopa dijo:


> Y al niño una paguita, una beca o algo. Por el mal rato.



no que es blanquito 

si es que no os habeis enterado de que va la peli .


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Abr 2022)

Hezpaña, país de expertólogos.

El paco de mierda ese diciendo que "ha zido arbañí". Al menos los alemanes se han llevado una buena impresión de Segovia.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (16 Abr 2022)

La escena en sí es extremadamente paco y hasta en cierto modo folclórica. Ahora bien, hay dos cosas me han dado putísimo asco:

-La marabunta de borregos rodeando el lugar del incidente para observar por puro morbo.

-La subnormal de la madre sacando una foto con el móvil mientras intentaban rescatarlo.

Así que tanto españoles como alemanes me dan putísimo asco, y ojalá que caiga un buen nuke dimitri de mierda a ver si de una puta vez la gente madura y adopta ciertos valores mínimos de una sociedad civilizada.


----------



## Furymundo (16 Abr 2022)

Colonoscopio dijo:


> Que nadie se ofenda, pero yo la escena la veo un poco "paco"



la estructura ya es paco de por si.


----------



## Cognome (16 Abr 2022)

Ya sabía que habrían aplausos incluso antes de verlo. Los últimos 10 seg con la música de un móvil le da ese punto español surrealista


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> la estructura ya es paco de por si.



Balaustrada de granito paco de la sierra de guadarrama paco.


----------



## cebollin-o (16 Abr 2022)

Faltaba una reflexión:

¿Por qué cuando el menor sufre un accidente es licito informar sobre su nacionalidad, y nunca cuando el menor ha cometido un delito?

¿Lo razonable no seria actuar justo al revés?


----------



## hemorroide (16 Abr 2022)

Visto ya todo solo queda que reporte la consejera de iguadad del municipio y que verifique si la actuación se ha realizado con perspectiva de género y con la cuota mínima de bomberas prestado el servicio.


----------



## Gouel (16 Abr 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> El niño ya ha aprendido la lección: no meterla en el primer agujero que pille



El mejor consejo que jamás tendrá.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Abr 2022)

ánde están los sanitarios?


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (16 Abr 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Grande tío.... grande....
> 
> 
> Nuestros abuelos y padres, su generación fue mejor que está
> ...



Y te equivocaras todas las veces.


----------



## spica (16 Abr 2022)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> "Con una barra de uña, nadie tiene una barra de uña?"
> 
> Claro que sí magíver, y con un clip y un chicle yo también te rescato al crío... increible lo de este país.



Es lo que conoce el arbañí.

Si fuera carpintero diria que con un par de cuñas de madera y golpeando alternativamente por cada lado abriria el hueco.

De todas formas no va muy descaminado, la barra de uña es una palanca y podria aber abierto hueco facil viendo como al final levantan el bloque de prefrabricado que va pegado con mortero.


----------



## Kenthomi (16 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> Lo mejor la gente al final del vídeo, parece una película de Berlanga. Bomberos, policía, albañiles y expertos en rescates desde la barra del bar



Y no hubiera sido mejor que metiera del todo la Pierna que la hubiese estirado y que la intentase sacar...?? Si flexiona la pierna la rodilla se hace más grande...


----------



## Descuernacabras (16 Abr 2022)

Si hubiesen visto la película "Saw", todo se hubiera resuelto de una manera mucho más rápida y efectiva.


----------



## Educo Gratis (16 Abr 2022)

spica dijo:


> Es lo que conoce el arbañí.
> 
> Si fuera carpintero diria que con un par de cuñas de madera y golpeando alternativamente por cada lado abriria el hueco.
> 
> De todas formas no va muy descaminado, la barra de uña es una palanca y podria aber abierto hueco facil viendo como al final levantan el bloque de prefrabricado que va pegado con mortero.



Pues entonces me he equivocado, pensaba que se refería a otra cosa.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (16 Abr 2022)

El albañil es Cesar Carballo


----------



## Escombridos (16 Abr 2022)

Por listo .... Tonto !!


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (16 Abr 2022)

¿El pacoalbañil es el que le habla al niño en alemán diciendo "kinder, kinder, traquilisate"?


----------



## kicorv (16 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> A mí lo que más me gusta es el policía diciéndole al señor que no paraba de hablar, "señor los bomberos saben qué hacer" y el otro respondiendo: "y yo, que he sido albañil" jajaja



No sería el Doctor Carballo?

Por cierto, ahora supongo que los naziosos pagarán la broma, no?


----------



## kicorv (16 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿El pacoalbañil es el que le habla al niño en alemán diciendo "kinder, kinder, traquilisate"?



SANITITERRRRRR!!!! (como en el Battlefield)


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Abr 2022)

Mark_ dijo:


> Tirate varios años estudiando y preparandote físicamente una oposición a bombero. Una vez dentro de hartas de ver situaciones de todo tipo, algunas de ellas muy complicadas como las excarcelaciones de accidentados de tráfico, para que al final te venga un cuñao de mierda a darte órdenes de como liberar una pierna atrapada de un chiquillo entre dos piedras, porque _ejque el cuñao ha sio arbañi.
> 
> _



pues menudos inútiles ya que han provocado más riesgo desmontando todo eso y que se pudiese derrumbar a simplemente decirle al niño que enderezase la pierna y tirar .


----------



## Dr Strangelove (16 Abr 2022)

Gouel dijo:


> El mejor consejo que jamás tendrá.



Pero que jamás cumplirá,


----------



## Stopper (16 Abr 2022)

Lo mismo le pasó a un colega todo mamado en las barras de la puerta de un autobús municipal en San Sebastián. Con la diferencia de que la extremidad que se le quedó atrapada fue el brazo. No hizo falta intervención de fuerzas del orden, pero dejó un bonito recado en forma de vomitona en el autobús. Supongo que el estrés del momento.


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (16 Abr 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Y te equivocaras todas las veces.



No


----------



## Ds_84 (16 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿El pacoalbañil es el que le habla al niño en alemán diciendo "kinder, kinder, traquilisate"?



 en serio? kinder kinder!? xDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Piotr (16 Abr 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> en serio? kinder kinder!? xDDDDDDDDDD



"Kinder! Kinder! hast du keine Angst"   

mínimo el hombre tiene nivel C1 de aleman certificado por la Universidad de la Vida de Magaluf


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (16 Abr 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> tardo yo en liberar al crio con un simple gato de coche
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026492



Luego no faltarían servidores públicos para hacerte pagar los 100 euros de destrozo y los 20.000 de multas para el ayuntamiento.


----------



## Guillotin (16 Abr 2022)

Ha faltado alguna autoridad local tipo el concejal de urbanismo, el concejal de medio ambiente, o en su defecto algún técnico de Área.

Tampoco habría estado de más alguna charo de la concejalia de educación e infancia o cultura.
En fin, alguien que represente a la Autoridad en el Municipio, a los pitufos se da por hecho que tienen que estar ahí.


----------



## Guillotin (16 Abr 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Qué asco me ha dado ver el vídeo, más que los que ponéis en Veteranos. No puedo con tanta mariconada y tontería. Madres de mierda malcriando nenazas. En mis tiempos, si yo monto ese espectáculo, mi padre me vuela la cara a guantazos en cuanto me liberasen la pierna. No me extraña que nos violen los negros.
> Espero que al menos les pasen la factura de la intervención a los progre-padres.



*"Espero que al menos les pasen la factura de la intervención a los progre-padres."

Depende, *si son vecinos del lugar mal avenidos con los del partido político del Alcalde o enfrentados a algún cortesano del Ayuntamiento, van a pagar la cantidad suficiente para hacer un nuevo acueducto.

Pero si son turistas alemanes de paso, tal vez el Alcalde les mande una carta en nombre del municipio y en el nombre de sus vecinos, disculpándose por tan desafortunado y lamentable accidente en el que los servicios técnicos están trabajando desbordadamente para que no se vuelva a repetir.


----------



## Guillotin (16 Abr 2022)

Xculo dijo:


> Esa es mi ejpaña.
> Me ha faltado alguno gritando Ehhh ehhh!



  he leído me ha faltado algún gitano


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Abr 2022)

Está todo lleno de "ingenieros" ahi.


----------



## Pura Sangre (16 Abr 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> El niño ya ha aprendido la lección: no meterla en el primer agujero que pille




cuando le llegue la pubertad se le olvida, ley de vida


----------



## Covaleda (16 Abr 2022)

Menuda mancha de catetos.
Si me dicen que es en Lérida me lo creo.


----------



## BudSpencer (16 Abr 2022)

La gente de vacaciones y no tiene nada más interesante que ver cómo sacan a un chaval atascado


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (16 Abr 2022)

Es pierna de leche, se corta y en tres meses esta corriendo como si nada la criatura


----------



## jorobachov (16 Abr 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> yo he sido arbañí



Pero que zepa que opa , yo viace un corra


----------



## daesrd (16 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> Lo mejor la gente al final del vídeo, parece una película de Berlanga. Bomberos, policía, albañiles y expertos en rescates desde la barra del bar



Yo no veo nada mal. Una actuación eficaz de los bomberos, y un mal rato para el niño que no se le olvidará en la vida..


----------



## Amenaza Fantasma (16 Abr 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> yo he sido arbañí



Hombre, un _arbañí_ rompe donde quiere con una mazeta y un cortafrios... en un minuto. En la época del jubilao no trabajaban con radiales.


----------



## Felson (16 Abr 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Si en vez del niño alemán hubiese sido una mujer musulmana, su marido, musulmán también y presente en la escena, hubiese exigido que fuese socorrida única y exclusivamente por mujeres bomberos, policías mujeres, etc., pero en todo caso que no la tocase ningún hombre. Y se pondría muy violento si no le hiciesen caso.



Si hubiera sido mujer musulmana, se hubiera volado el acueducto (y si fuera para salvarle la vida, me parecería bien). El problema es que el viaducto no se vuela si la vida que corre peligro es de español, con 25 años cotizados... Así me lo dijeron cuando fui al SEPE: "¿Autónomo, español?... No, para ti, no hay nada, aunque hayas cotizado 50 años". Es lo que me produjo tristeza.


----------



## spica (16 Abr 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Si hubiera sido mujer musulmana, se hubiera volado el acueducto (y si fuera para salvarle la vida, me parecería bien). El problema es que el viaducto no se vuela si la vida que corre peligro es de español, con 25 años cotizados... Así me lo dijeron cuando fui al SEPE: "¿Autónomo, español?... No, para ti, no hay nada, aunque hayas cotizado 50 años". Es lo que me produjo tristeza.




Lo grave es que tardases 25 años en averiguarlo.


----------



## Morototeo (16 Abr 2022)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> tardo yo en liberar al crio con un simple gato de coche
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1026492



o quitándole el pantalón, y dándole aceite de oliva o algo así, joder... Uno dice, YO SE LO QUE HAY QUE HACER, QUE HE SIDO ALBAÑIL.. jajaja, OTRO .. VAMOS UN APLAUSOOOO!! madre mia


----------



## machotafea (16 Abr 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Si hubiera sido mujer musulmana, se hubiera volado el acueducto (y si fuera para salvarle la vida, me parecería bien). El problema es que el viaducto no se vuela si la vida que corre peligro es de español, con 25 años cotizados... Así me lo dijeron cuando fui al SEPE: "¿Autónomo, español?... No, para ti, no hay nada, aunque hayas cotizado 50 años". Es lo que me produjo tristeza.



Iros a tomar por culo, mentirosos.


----------



## Felson (16 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Iros a tomar por culo, mentirosos.



Gran argumento y explicación (al margen de no saber utilizar/escribir el imperativo del verbo ir).


----------



## machotafea (16 Abr 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Gran argumento y explicación (al margen de no saber utilizar/escribir el imperativo del verbo ir).



IROS a comer polla circuncisa, hijos de judíos


----------



## Felson (16 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> IROS a comer polla circuncisa, hijos de judíos



Gran argumento y explicación (al margen de no saber utilizar/escribir el imperativo del verbo polla y no saber que hasta tu madre la circuncidaron... si no, no estarías aquí).


----------



## Felson (17 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> IROS a comer polla circuncisa, hijos de judíos



Idos, es idos... De nada.


----------



## Galvani (17 Abr 2022)

Cuñadodepueblo dijo:


> A mí lo que más me gusta es el policía diciéndole al señor que no paraba de hablar, "señor los bomberos saben qué hacer" y el otro respondiendo: "y yo, que he sido albañil" jajaja



Si tuviese placa de albañil la sacaba.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Abr 2022)

Mr Bubbles dijo:


> En descargo eso paso en un sitio muy turístico... que si no es por qué sea España... me imagino la misma multitud de curiosos si pasa al lado de la fontana de Trevi o en el centro de Dublin. He visto multitudes de curiosos en norte de Europa igual que en Esoaña.
> 
> Pues la madre alemana estaba agradecida que liberaran a su hijo.
> 
> Para mi *lo criticable sería un video en donde la gente pasase del crío y se la sudase. Eso sería a mis ojos una sociedad enferma y asocial.*



Ya sabes que este foro es muy de sacarle punta a todo y de entregrase a la endofobia más ridícula. Estas cosas pasan en todo el mundo y la gente se para a mirar igual. 

A mí también me alegra que la gente haya estado preocupada por el crío e incluso hayan intentado ayudar.


----------



## machotafea (18 Abr 2022)

Felson dijo:


> Idos, es idos... De nada.



IROS, EJPAÑOLES BAJTARDOJ


----------



## weyler (18 Abr 2022)

Sanitarios pide el bombero, ¿Para que coño quiere un médico ahi si no tiene nada? Con lo ocupados que estan los sanitarios, los tiktok no se graban solos


----------



## Bye Felicia (24 Abr 2022)

Nunca entendere esa mania española de aplaudir cuando pasan cosas de este estilo.


----------



## Siempre Negativo (24 Abr 2022)

Eso sale con un poco de fairy...


----------



## Nefersen (24 Abr 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Nunca entendere esa mania española de aplaudir cuando pasan cosas de este estilo.



Peor es cuando aplauden porque el avión aterrice.


----------

